# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Guía para construir camellones de calidad en plantaciones hortofrutícolas

## Bruno Cillóniz

f9e6e850-camellonescamellones.jpg  Foto: portalfruticola.com    
En condiciones problemáticas de suelo, donde existe un nivel freático alto, suelo heterogéneo, etc., y si el sistema de cosecha lo permite, se recomienda plantar sobre un camellón, de manera de asegurar una buena profundidad de suelo y asegurar así, el establecimiento y arraigamiento de las plantas. En suelos no compactados y sin problemas de nivel freático, no es necesario acamellonar. Para realizar la plantación es muy importante que el hoyo o zanja que se realice vaya de acuerdo al tamaño de raíces que tenga la planta: el hoyo hay que acomodarlo a la raíz y no la raíz al hoyo. Al realizar la plantación, en el caso de raíz desnuda, tener la precaución de que las raíces queden muy bien distribuidas en el hoyo o surco de plantación, ojalá abarcando la mayor parte del volumen del espacio donde va a estar, para facilitar su normal desarrollo posterior.   
Las plantas se deben plantar de forma tal, que una vez asentado el suelo queden a la misma profundidad que tenían en el vivero. Para ello, generalmente es necesario plantar algunos centímetros más altos, pues la planta baja después con los riegos sobre todo si los hoyos o surcos se hicieron profundos y hubo que rellenar algo antes de plantar. Al llenar el hoyo con tierra, se deben eliminar las piedras grandes y los restos de malezas. El suelo debe estar mullido y quedar en contacto con las raíces, evitando bolsones de aire. Para obtener un óptimo contacto con las raíces, conviene regar inmediatamente después de la plantación, pero en ningún caso volver a regar mientras el suelo permanece húmedo, pues se corre el riesgo de causar pudrición de raíces o de cuello.   *Pasos para construir un camellón* 
1. Planificar el tamaño de camellón con la distancia óptima para el cultivo. 
2. Medir el tamaño de camellón y surco.  
3. Ubicar postes en las esquinas. 
4. Acordonar entre postes. 
5. Apilar la tierra dentro del área acordonada y formar el camellón.   *Herramientas para la elaboración de Los camellones:* 
Son escardillas, machetes, rastrillos, azadón, pala, pico.  *Preparación de la tierra para construir los camellones* 
La preparación de la tierra es una labor que se realiza en varias fases de manera que la tierra quede adecuada para recibir la plantitas o semillas del cultivo a cosechar, los pasos son los siguientes: 
Limpieza del terreno, que consiste en eliminar piedras, palos, entre otros materiales que perturben la construcción de los los camellones. 
La aradura, es aflojar y voltear la tierra con las herramientas necesarias. 
El desterronado, se refiere a la pulverización de los terrones para que la tierra esté suelta. 
La nivelación, consiste en nivelar el terreno y demarcar los camellones por medio de zanjas entre cada uno, se procede a apilar la tierra en forma paralela hasta formarlos.     *El riego:* 
Es uno de los más importantes y el camellón va a permitir la distribución a todo el espacio del cultivo, teniendo un alcance de acuerdo a su inclinación que debe ser adecuada.  *Trasplante:* 
Consiste en sacar con mucho cuidado las plantitas del semillero y sembrarlas en el terreno definitivo donde va a culminar su desarrollo.El trasplante se realiza cuando las plantitas han adquirido cierto crecimiento. 
También se puede sembrar directamente en los camellones, haciendo surcos en la elevación más alta del mismo, es decir, en la cima se colocan la semillas directamente.  *Consejos sobre la importancia y la necesidad de los camellones -Parte 1*    *
 Consejos sobre la importancia y la necesidad de los camellones -Parte 2*     *Fuente: portalfruticola.com*Temas similares: Artículo: Perú a fondo: Proyectan crecimiento de un 10% en exportaciones hortofrutícolas para 2016 Artículo: Proyectan construir ciudad de Majes Siguas para 500,000 habitantes Artículo: El futuro: ¿Drones para transportar productos hortofrutícolas del productor al cliente? Artículo: Perú es el principal proveedor de productos hortofrutícolas para Rusia Artículo: MEF autoriza crédito por S/. 9.97 millones para construir camino en Apurímac

----------

